# MINSK | BELARUSIAN / (Мінск | Белару́сь)



## Roman_P (Nov 26, 2012)

Anticalaca said:


> I start to think the same. Belarus has more respect to former USSR that Russia itself. It's a bit shocking to see a clean city with excellent transport, well-manteined, and with a lot of new modern buildings and stuff... I mean, I associate "soviet" states with brutalist buildings and ugly transport, but maybe because the Soviet Union falled 25 years ago, so it was almost the rule back then.


Yes, I see your point. Today's Minsk doesn't look like a typical soviet city, of course. It looks more like a showcase of a soviet city, sort of a soviet glamour from the old postards. Ironically, back in Soviet times Minsk differed very much from Russian (and, I assume, Ukrainian) cities. I wouldn't say it looked more "European" (the part of "our Soviet Europe" was played by cities of Baltia) but it definitely looked cleaner, tidier, calmer (maybe because of its relative provinciality). Drivers on Minsk roads have always given way to pedestrians which was far from the rule in Moscow. Even the commieblocks in Minsk were on average more creative and less ugly than in Russia (the Belarussian architecture school had rather high reputation). And so on.


----------



## Roman_P (Nov 26, 2012)

General Electric said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108249916
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108114802
> 
> 
> ...



By the way, the two buildings in the middle of the picture are complete reconstructions from scratch. The one in the center is the former St. Spirit church which was blown up in 1936 (and prior to that existed in a disguise of a typical orthodox church into which it had been rebuilt in 1890s) and built again in 17th century form in 2011 as a children's music school. The one to the right is the city hall which was completely demolished in 1857 and revived in 2003.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

this city has charm in some other ways...I like the traditional architecture.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Goy (Sep 27, 2014)

*Unfortunately, Belarus is currentely ruling by a dictatorship and a tyrant very authoritarian. But I think as the great Ukrainian people did, the Belarusians will get free and get rid of this dictator who opresses its freedon, culture, language, sovereing and national identity!*


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

108115085


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is Minsk situated on a vast plain? That's the feeling I get from your images.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Is Minsk situated on a vast plain? That's the feeling I get from your images.


Yes absolutely! It's a flat mining area, with pine wood and agriculture. (See aerial view on first post)


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

it's nice of you showing photos of this city..


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Bybye Belarussia! I hope this thread enjoy you, thanks to all follower!


----------

